# ATV PLOW Suggestions



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

I am pondering buying an Atv I stumbled across through a friend it is 650 cc's and is a well known name. I would need to set it up with a winch and plow and possibly actuators. Thinking for the long haul. I would be using it more for sidewalks then anything else and a few driveways that my truck doesn't corner in as well. If anyone has some insight please share if it is worth it or not and if so what you think the best plow and size blade would be. Going to measure some of the sidewalks tom to try and get an idea... Some snow would be nice too!!!
Thanks
Derek


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

we can keep a secret whats the brand? not all are the same, 

any plow would work but it needs to be strong. either mod one the way you like or buy brand new. 

i run a vee myself but never in vee, it is a waste of time to change angles, the original pins bent over immedieately and i bolted it down, i do break bolts lol,


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Its a cat. Friend of my co worker says it has about 2600 hours I tested it yest he only wants 2k for it so I figure if it lasts two three years I can make my money back on it. I was pondering a vee only with actuators tho. I have a 48 in craftsman laying around for ait garden tractor never used it and figured in a pinch if I can't find anything that may work till I get something better


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

counter at 1500 is what i would do,and i am going to check out my hours also that sounds high but i will see lol


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

hi ,go with a heavier blade ,i converted a craftmans blade for my first blade for my 4 wheeler worked ok,but bounced alot. bought a swisher blade which is taller and wider ,plus did some mods to it for the set-up i wanted. works great.i do sidewalks and small lots with atv ,faster then truck.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

I talked him down to that


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

There are lots of blade systems that can be gotten for under $500 that are built heavy enough for constant use. I just had a 5ft warn blade put on my polaris, haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

so basically your saying thanks for saving you 500 bucks hahaahahahaha 1/2 i want 1/2 lmao


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1412684 said:


> so basically your saying thanks for saving you 500 bucks hahaahahahaha 1/2 i want 1/2 lmao


I talked him down 700 to the 2000 dollar figure


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I have run a arctic cat 650 twin with a 5' power plow bought at Canadian tire Its alittle wide for sidewalks but can push a ton of snow I would put it against most truck setups in a residential setting I have mud lite xtr radials 28" and they work awsome this bike has 12 000 miles on it and runs strong had to replace the winch cable a few times but thats regular wear for alot of use! Good buy and have fun msg me with any ?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

we can split the 700 then hahahahaha


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

When I looked at it I got it down the 700 I was hoping to get it down some more but oh well. When I saw your post of offering 1500 it made me really wish I got it down more but it will serve me in a lot of ways so I can handle it. It does need back brakes which he told me about. I am wondering if I should bring it to a local dealer and see if they can give it a once over before the deal gets completed.... I have a yamaha dealer where I serive my bike and a Honda dealer nearby but the closest cat dealer is an hour ride and I dont see him allowing me to take it that far for a once over.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Liberty LLC;1416630 said:


> When I looked at it I got it down the 700 I was hoping to get it down some more but oh well. When I saw your post of offering 1500 it made me really wish I got it down more but it will serve me in a lot of ways so I can handle it. It does need back brakes which he told me about. I am wondering if I should bring it to a local dealer and see if they can give it a once over before the deal gets completed.... I have a yamaha dealer where I serive my bike and a Honda dealer nearby but the closest cat dealer is an hour ride and I dont see him allowing me to take it that far for a once over.


most cats are built more or less off a kawie platform they run kawie or suziki motors and similar parts maybe they can help out take it for a ride if it seem good there should not be too much wrong seems like a good price what year is it?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i run a 52 inch quad boss plow on my 2007 Kawasaki prairie 360 4x4 and its nice and small and maneuverable and i can store it in a small shed or garage and fit it in short bed truck and no worries at all. the quad boss plow has worked fine for me no issues yet. if you want a good strong plow then make one or have one made for you using heavy gauge metal.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I use a Yamaha Big Bear 400 with a 60 inch plow works great for drive ways and side walks. I am thinking about putting a salt spreader on the back, has anyone tried it and how did it work for you?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 2001 500 HO sportsman
Cycle Country 48'' with custom wings now at 58''
Rear pull plow 48'' w/Down pressure
My sidewalk crew runs it The rear plow is new and used it one one snow fall
They do about 5-6 hrs of walks and 15 driveways that are to small or tight for my tractor
Check my youtube out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132991


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Rear brakes are gonna suck if its a wet disc set up (I.E you will have to take the rear Diff out/apart to change them, or spend big $ to have a dealer do it).

As far as a plow, I like my American MFG Eagle, but if its only side walks I would say 48" or 54", any bigger and it will be to wide for the side walk.

Most of the plows out there right now are about the same, it's the mounting that is different.

good luck


----------



## Ts Snow Removal (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a yamaha big bear 350 with a 50" moose plow with side shields. Works great even in wet heavy snow. In my opinion, moose plows are one of the best atv plows on the market and are fair in price.


----------

